# Clipping ears. When is it to short?



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd love to hear opinion on this matter. Everyone will always have different taste. I want to have my dog's ear's clipped, but I've never had this done before. Can some of you post a few pix so I can see the difference's in size? Plus your opinion on this. I think that no Pit looks right with there huge ear's flopping around. But that's just me.

Here's a few pix I found on the net.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

This would be my pick for nice ear set and cut, from the photos you put. The Vet did a nice cutting of the bell to be removed, the ear is about 1.5" in length which would fit the head nicely and make the expression on the dogs face must more noticable.









These would be my worse. The Vet left to much bell on the side for a nice cut on a pit bull, first pix the cut is to rounded and not straight, not to mention they are to short as they look by the pix to be about 1" in length, second pix is way to long in length for this dogs head as it looks like it is a 2" ear









You really need to look at the parents and look at other dogs for the right look. Meaning look at he style of the parents head, then look to see if they have a good cut on there ears if not go find in photos the same style of head and the right cut ear. So when you get your dog ears done the vet knows a good cut.

My vet I gave her a nice look of a ear that I wanted to be cut on all my Presa's and I gave her about 11 photos of the ears in all angles and she cuts the ears to my design. Vets are also the biggest key in getting good ears.

Deb


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i like both ways so i have a mix of dogs with clipped ears and without they are natural with floppy ears i think its cute but they shouldnt be droopy tho. there is also a problem with clipping ears and that is it helps worsen the publics view of pits but heck if i want to clip my dogs ears i'll get them clipped but to be honest none clipped is probly the best way to go. plus they dont have as much ear problems that way. either way is fine with me it depends on what the dog looks like though.


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

cropped ears allow more "junk" in, so you ll have to clean your dogs ears more often


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

woody d said:


> cropped ears allow more "junk" in, so you ll have to clean your dogs ears more often


I find this statement to be hularious!!! :angeldevi

I have 5 dogs with there ears cropped and have NO problems with junk getting in, for one dogs can shake out CRAP in the ear much easier, then they still have flops the ears are much easier to get yeast infections due to water and dirt getting in a TRAPPED.

Just look at the Labrador or the Retriever and that says it all. They are known for bad ears.

Deb


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

arent dogs with clipped ears more prone to infection cuz they are so vulnerable? that is what a vet told me. she said weather ur dogs ears are floppy or cut they are still prone to some kind of problem the problems can be different but either way they have pluses and negatives. example: a dog with cut ears may be more of a target for bugs that like dark spaces or easier to get ticks(not sure if this is true but just an example) dogs with floppy ears trap more dirt and are harder to clean. like i said i like both!


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> I find this statement to be hularious!!! :angeldevi
> 
> I have 5 dogs with there ears cropped and have NO problems with junk getting in, for one dogs can shake out CRAP in the ear much easier, then they still have flops the ears are much easier to get yeast infections due to water and dirt getting in a TRAPPED.
> 
> ...


i was just stating my experience, but these two i have now are honestly my first apbts to have the procedure. i dont know why, maybe im just trying to keep them cleaner, it just seems they are dirtier than others ive had with natural ears. and for labs, i know nothing of that breed, so ill take your word:thumbsup:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> arent dogs with clipped ears more prone to infection cuz they are so vulnerable? that is what a vet told me. she said weather ur dogs ears are floppy or cut they are still prone to some kind of problem the problems can be different but either way they have pluses and negatives. example: a dog with cut ears may be more of a target for bugs that like dark spaces or easier to get ticks(not sure if this is true but just an example) dogs with floppy ears trap more dirt and are harder to clean. like i said i like both!


No, I have no clue what you vet is speaking about I have worked for vets since 1996 and I have never heard them say a cropped ear is more prone to infection. Now hense me putting out there in my second post Lab & Retriever they both swim and have flops they have the worse ear infections also I can include the cocker, hound damn I can go on. In all my ears of being in dogs I have yet to have an ear infection in dogs I have owned or seen with crop ears. Now when I was in Am. bulldogs my one male would swim all the time and would get infections due to water getting trapped. Also allergies will cause yeast infection. 
Bugs are going to get to ears no matter if they are natural or cut.

Deb


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

If I were you, I would be more worried about clearing up that skin problem before I worried about an unnecessary expense. JMO Hopefully I misunderstood your intention.


----------



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea "Jada" my pit have some big Dumbo looking ears. LOL! But she's still a pup. Plus "hell no" up there does have a point about the publics eye. I live in Miami, FL and over here there very illegal to own. The fine is up to 1500 per Pit they catch you with. I think that's just stupid, but who am I to say so. Luckily I live in a coda sack, and all my neighbors are really cool people.

But the real question is how short is to short? I'm going to have them clip regardless, but I don't want to make the mistake and have them to short you get me?



















Check out this Video of her acting silly. LOL! It's from a Diggy so the quality isn't the best. 
http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r108/JadaFreak/MISC/Dogs/Jada/?action=view&current=MOV00937.flv

geisthexe, that brown one is very similar to the head on the Mother. I think my Jada's head is going to be just like that. Maybe I'll take that picture with me as a reference. Also please post pix of yours, I'd love to see what they look like.

buzhunter, read before talking $hi%
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/health-nutrition/5273-need-little-advise.html


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That was not sh*t talking. I would consider that to be raising a relevant point. I was actually giving you a break by not posting my opinion on the other thread. You let that skin problem fester far too long by the pics. But if you in fact do have the problem under control and are in a financial position to afford the necessary care before the elective surgery, then by all means do it. A lot of people don't really have their priorities in line when it comes to these things. I'm sure you can understand where asthetic priorities should come after the overall obligation to health, right?


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i dont mean to be rood but whats wrong with her face? some kind of skin condition? jw 
but about the ear croppin i have two and my oldest are kinda short but still look good(my bf got them done...) and my lil girl i didnt have the heart to do, here some pics.
*and i have npticed that i am cleaning his ears at least twice a ever couple weeks but my female i never have to clean hers...
this is when she s was about ...8months her ears sit back which i love








this is snoop as u can see his ears are done this is what i would call copped, sometimes i call him my stuby old man lol cuz he has lil stubs for ears thanks to daddy...lol


----------



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

blondie03044, about her skin. Here's the thread on it 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/health-nutrition/5273-need-little-advise.html
I don't want to use your dog as an example, but you see what you say about snoop. I don't want to make a mistake and regret it later. I do think those are way to short. 
BTW, I love red nose. She beautiful

buzhunter, I truly don't care wether or not you give me a break. If I was worried about being slandered or attacked by someone I would never of looked for a message board of pit's. I've been around boards for a long time now, and I now how easy it is for people to hide behind there keyboards and start to talk $HT^. So before it start's I'll stop it. My intentions of that post was to find a cure for the dog, and if you read carefully you'll see I live in Miami, FL. Out here if the vet wish's to be a @$$ he could report you to the local authority's, I've seen it done already. So you just can't just run out to any vet.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

How will you find one to cut the ears? Won't you be risking the same dime drop?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hun 

With that skin condition you will not find a good vet to do those ears. They will be more out to help the skin issues before doing anything else. 
I would get that under control. Poor baby

Deb


----------



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

I updated that post, here's the reply. I guess this thread turned into something else.

Hey guy's I thought I would jump back in here and let you know what's going on. It turn's out to be none of the above. I took her in to the vet, my neighbor had a buddy that's a vet. Go figure. Well, he did a ton of test and it turned out to be just a allergy. I've been giving her children benadryl. Then I had another buddy come over and exterminate. I think I have a few pigs behind my house cause it's full of Rat's, and big one's. The Doc said that see could be playing with the Rats, maybe she's caught a few. I believe this is try now that there turning up died, I've caught her with one twice. Here's some picture's of her now so you see the huge improvement she has made in such a small amount of time. 
After 









Before









After









Before 









After Still a little red but a lot better. She keep's scratching 









After 









And these darn Rat's 




































I want to thank all of you whom took the time to reply to my post. I'll still be around from time to time, cause there's still a ton of thing's I want to learn about these dog's. 
Nester...........


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> I find this statement to be hularious!!! :angeldevi
> 
> I have 5 dogs with there ears cropped and have NO problems with junk getting in, for one dogs can shake out CRAP in the ear much easier, then they still have flops the ears are much easier to get yeast infections due to water and dirt getting in a TRAPPED.
> 
> ...


^I agree. I have had two dogs that had their ears cropped and I haven't had any problems yet. No extra ear cleaning required.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally, I don't think there is too short, unless you completely cut the entire ear off. Here are some pics of a cut that they use to refer to as the "fight" cut.


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

SouthKakBully said:


> ^I agree. I have had two dogs that had their ears cropped and I haven't had any problems yet. No extra ear cleaning required.


are your dogs inside, or outside? BTW, isnt the OP the one who didnt have the cash to take her to the vet for the skin issue? a good crop does cost a little cash too.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

woody d said:


> are your dogs inside, or outside? BTW, isnt the OP the one who didnt have the cash to take her to the vet for the skin issue? a good crop does cost a little cash too.


Inside about 75% of the time, the other 25% of the time they're outside playing/exercising. A good ear crop can cost a lot, depending on who's doing it and how it's done. I think some vets are using lasers now that speeds up the healing process, but it's pretty expensive. I know people that are not vets that have done thousands of dogs with no complications and minimal bleeding, but it not legal though. Their ear crops are better than any vets' ear crops I've ever seen, because they do them more often than a vet does. Stitches are taken out after a week. Heals up completely in approximately 2-3 weeks after stitches are taken out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

how do you find a vet to treat your dog in case of an emergency in Miami? How are you going to locate a good vet for the crop if our dogs are banned? there's alot to cropping ears. It takes good 3 months for them to heal... which means ALOT of antibiotics (3 times a day) as well as a vet visit to wrap them every other week for 3-4 months. I will find my post from a previous thread about how to go about getting your dogs ears cropped. Cropping can cost anywhere between 50-600 dollars... are you ready to drop that kind of money into a dog that may be swept from your life if the law ever comes over?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

SouthKakBully said:


> Inside about 75% of the time, the other 25% of the time they're outside playing/exercising. A good ear crop can cost a lot, depending on who's doing it and how it's done. I think some vets are using lasers now that speeds up the healing process, but it's pretty expensive. I know people that are not vets that have done thousands of dogs with no complications and minimal bleeding, but it not legal though. Their ear crops are better than any vets' ear crops I've ever seen, because they do them more often than a vet does. Stitches are taken out after a week. Heals up completely in approximately 2-3 weeks after stitches are taken out.


 2-3 weeks is right for the stitches, but there's alot more involved after the stitches are taken out!!!


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

my most recent pups(Riot and Maiden) are done completely differently-show crop and short crop- due to their differences in bloodlines, but with both of their healing processes the biggest factor i had to deal with was constant supervision. bag balm, and making sure they werent itching them, and they healed with no worries. one suggestion is to leave the stitches in for 10 days though, it allows for a little extra heal time, which isnt a bad thing.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh god I can't find my big soap box on cropping. Must have gotten lost when the site went down.

1) DO NOT shop based on price. Get to know your bully community and ask the owners of the dogs that you like where they got their dogs ears done and if they LIKED the vet. (YOU MUST GET REFERENCES) this is a procedure that EVERYONE who sees your dog will see at first glance. 

2) When you get your references shop the vets by going in for consultations. Get to know the vet and about his/her practices. Each vet preforms their practices alittle different from the next. 

3)Ask TONS of questions. What is included in the cost of the surgery (stitch removal, e-collar, take home pain med and antibiotics, and follow up visits to wrap the dogs ears until they stand on their own) and what is the FINAL total? You don't need any surprises at the check out counter! Does the vet give a guarantee that the dogs ears will be symetrical and stand? Does the vet specialise in Bully breed cropping? I mean NO CROPPING OF ANYOTHER TYPE OF DOG. My vet only crops bulldogs ears. No great danes, boxers, schnauzers, ecetra.

4)Require the vet to show you examples of their work (Even though you saw one good dog to get a reference you haven't seen consistancy). A good vet will offer the examples of their work without you even having to request it.

5) Before you go into the consultation, the crop length and style is completely your sole decision. When you have made the decision on style/length bring reinforcements of what YOU want by pictures. You will want a front view, side views, and from the rear AT LEAST. You can find the same crop on many dogs and bring in multiple dogs' photos. 


I could go on for days, but this is where you need to start.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

NesOne said:


> Personally, I don't think there is too short, unless you completely cut the entire ear off. Here are some pics of a cut that they use to refer to as the "fight" cut.


I've called it the Battle Crop to shy away from the stereotype alittle.


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

SouthKakBully said:


> Inside about 75% of the time, the other 25% of the time they're outside playing/exercising. A good ear crop can cost a lot, depending on who's doing it and how it's done. I think some vets are using lasers now that speeds up the healing process, but it's pretty expensive. I know people that are not vets that have done thousands of dogs with no complications and minimal bleeding, but it not legal though. Their ear crops are better than any vets' ear crops I've ever seen, because they do them more often than a vet does. Stitches are taken out after a week. Heals up completely in approximately 2-3 weeks after stitches are taken out.


you say you know people who arent vets? how do they put the dogs out for the procedure? not just anyone can have the required anestetic? legally anyway. and that opens a whole other can of worms!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

whoa that is a big ol can o worms... I'd never do that and I for darn sure would report it if I knew about that happening. Even if all dogs came out fine... it's not right to put your dog through that without the monitoring of a professional LICENSED vet... I didn't catch that! I just saw the 2-3 weeks healing time. I'm a scanner lol.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> 2-3 weeks is right for the stitches, but there's alot more involved after the stitches are taken out!!!


The only thing I did after taking the stitches out was put Neosporin on their ears twice a day and cleaned it with warm water every other day. I didn't even have to wrap their ears. It didn't take that long to heal either. As they got older their ears stood up as the cartilage in their ears hardened. They were about 9 weeks old when their ears were cropped. With an older puppy or adult dog there is more involved after the stitches.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

woody d said:


> you say you know people who arent vets? how do they put the dogs out for the procedure? not just anyone can have the required anestetic? legally anyway. and that opens a whole other can of worms!


They use the required anesthesia to put the dogs out and everything is sterilized. I trust them more than a licensed vet, because they have a whole lot more hands-on experience cropping ears.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you have any photos of their work on multiple dogs?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Of course *Natural* ears look best IMO .;..

I prefer the show cut on cropped eared dogs and honestly do not like the short short battle crop or long Dobie like crops. The crop should not only fit the dogs head but compliment it.

Make sure if you are having it done you get references from the vet and see his/her work before hand. Make sure they have done APBTs and have plenty of experience doing Good crops. Brings picts and discuss EXACTLY what you want. Once they are gone there is no putting them back so bargain shopping can be a disaster IMO. I have yet to see a good crop job done for under $200. Home cropping is both illegal and inhumane.

Nester6662,
If your dog has an immune problem such as allergies I wouldn't to do any type of unnecessary surgery such as an ear crop unless maybe you combine it with a spay at the same time. JMO
I'm glad her skin is starting to clear up. She looks much better


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll probably get some pics this weekend of some dogs they've done.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> If I were you, I would be more worried about clearing up that skin problem before I worried about an unnecessary expense. JMO Hopefully I misunderstood your intention.


if u were reffering to me and onyxes slight mange problem then no worries. i am on his skin problem and we decided when we first got him not to clip his ears. i was just saying i liked ears both ways.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> if u were reffering to me and onyxes slight mange problem then no worries. i am on his skin problem and we decided when we first got him not to clip his ears. i was just saying i liked ears both ways.


LOL. No, I was not referring to you. I was referring to the guy who could not afford to provide the necessary health care for his dog but is ready to pay for an ear crop. Your dedication to your pup is obvious to me.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok so obviously this post is person preference, not right or wrong. That being said, I hate the fight/battle crop! I think its not as attractive and it sends the wrong message to people. Also I dont like the tall show cut. When I had ours done I told them to go between the fight and the show cut.
Now that we have so much BSL going on I will no longer be cropping ears on any of my dogs, UNLESS they naturally stand straight up. Cropping wheather you like it or not makes the dogs look more aggressive to outisders. To those of us that know and trust the breed it makes them look impressive and even regal! I like dogs with natural ears and its funny but when you walk one in public the majority of people dont know what it is!!

Before










After.


----------



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

NesOne, Homie were did you get that collar at? 









As for you cat's talking about me and cash, like "buzhunter". Don't worry I got my affair's in order. I came to this board to find help. I'm a dog lover just like all of you. If I wasn't concerned about my dog's, would I have gone looking for help in trying time's? Maybe I just wanted to show you how mean and cruel I was, in not attending the animal's. I knew I would get lip from some people that's why I posted pix of Lady the Pie, so you see that it was just her being affected by it. And believe you me Homie, that's a pain in the @$$ to attend. That dog get's all kind of mildew and fugues between the wrinkles. But I guess some of us just don't know how to really pay attention, you just see what you want. LOL! Sounds like that problem I have with the wife.

I don't know if it's a rumor or not, but I think you guy's can clear something up for me. I was told that most Blue Pit's have skin problem. Is this true? It is the first Blue I've ever had. I' still learning about these great animal's.

I made this thread because it's something I've been thinking about. I haven't asked for pricing, or who can do this or anything. I will wait till she's completely cured before I do this. But with your reply's I start to gain knowledge on the matter.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ok so obviously this post is person preference, not right or wrong. That being said, I hate the fight/battle crop! I think its not as attractive and it sends the wrong message to people. Also I dont like the tall show cut. When I had ours done I told them to go between the fight and the show cut.
> Now that we have so much BSL going on I will no longer be cropping ears on any of my dogs, UNLESS they naturally stand straight up. Cropping wheather you like it or not makes the dogs look more aggressive to outisders. To those of us that know and trust the breed it makes them look impressive and even regal! I like dogs with natural ears and its funny but when you walk one in public the majority of people dont know what it is!!


^ I agree 100%. Yeah, it's funny how people think APBTs are killers when their ears are cropped, but when the ears are left natural they don't know if it's a APBT or not. I try to prove people wrong everyday when I walk my APBT and AmBully.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Nester6662 said:


> I don't know if it's a rumor or not, but I think you guy's can clear something up for me. I was told that most Blue Pit's have skin problem. Is this true? It is the first Blue I've ever had. I' still learning about these great animal's.


The blue coat coloring in most breeds, not just APBTs and Bullies, is associated with skin problems. Blue coated dogs of all breeds are more prone to bacterial, viral, staph, and fungal infections as well as various forms of dermatitis, allergies, demodex, and color mutant alopecia. While some of these conditions are hereditary many of them are simply a result of blue coat coloring.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

SouthKakBully said:


> ^ I agree 100%. Yeah, it's funny how people think APBTs are killers when their ears are cropped, but when the ears are left natural they don't know if it's a APBT or not. I try to prove people wrong everyday when I walk my APBT and AmBully.


See I never had this problem really. Most my dogs are natural but my cropped ones don't scare people and a lot of people still don't recognize them as Pits. I was walking my big headed really Pit looking boy (with cropped ears) and this lady was all over him petting him and commenting on what a friendly, pretty dog he is. Then she asked what breed and I told her American Pit Bull Terrier, she yanked her hand back and said oh and left. I had him at Petsmart and the guy asked if he was a Shar Pei. I've honestly never seen a Shar Pei with cropped ears? I know they have small ears right? Natural floppy ears. He even tried to argue about the dog must be a Shar Pei or Shar Pei mixed embarrassing even his wife as he was insistent. He was also mistaken for a Boxer too. I know some people must recognize him as a Pit, but not just because of the cropped ears. I've had non Pit people really change their minds about Pits after meeting him, it didn't seem the cropped ears deterred them at all. I guess maybe it depend where you lived. I had a female that came cropped from the breeder. Keep in mind they were walked in town daily on the busiest drag of town and came in contact with many people. No one ever shied away from her or thought her scary even though she had cropped ears. Those who would do the same with the natural eared dogs. The dog that I always got comments on for being the most scariest dog people have seen or he looks mean is a red rednose with natural ears. Everyone was scared of him, even my mother thought he looked "evil" knowing his good natured personality.

I'm sure the crop does that with some people, others don't even notice it I think. One person also thought they were born like that. Not understanding why the ears didn't stand like the other dogs, maybe thinking they are like a GSD with erect ears or something. They know natural dogs are Pits but thought it was like a fault or wrong that they were "born" with floppy ears instead of ears that stand.


----------



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

Old_Blood, that's funny right there. I guess that guy had to be part retarded or something. Yes Pie's have real short ear's, well at least are's does. 









You know it's funny that people talk so bad about Pit's, all you see in the news is pit's this, and pit's that. They act like there the only breed of dog's that are capable of biting a person. If that's the cast then we need to start getting rid of Shark's, cat's, rat's, bear's, you get the point. Well, I originally got Jada "the pit" cause Lady "the pie" was such a scary cat. Well, it turn's out that if you were to ever come break into my house, Lady is going to bark but run like crazy. But Jada she'll just lick to death. Just my luck huh? I don't care she's a great dog with ton's of personality.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> I don't know if it's a rumor or not, but I think you guy's can clear something up for me. I was told that most Blue Pit's have skin problem. Is this true? It is the first Blue I've ever had. I' still learning about these great animal's.
> 
> I made this thread because it's something I've been thinking about. I haven't asked for pricing, or who can do this or anything. I will wait till she's completely cured before I do this.


Blue dogs can be absolutely fine and not have skin issues. I own blue dogs  so know first hand. There are plenty of healthy blue dogs with beautiful coats and dark pigment, not all blue dogs have issues.

It depends on the genetics behind them. Too many make excuses and breed poor quality dogs which results in the biggest problems.

Because blue is a recessive gene people who constantly breed blue to blue to blue for generations without taking into account the total dog or anything else about them such as overall health and breed poor specimens who already have immune problems such as allergies or mange are a huge cause of many of the issues. They also tend to then get poor pigment and washed out faded looking colors and eye and nose pigment. This is not to say that a healthy well planned out breeding can't pop out a problem because that does happen too just not as frequently.

My preference for natural ears. I can appreciate a good crop when it is done the right way to compliment a dog like I already said, and I also feel it is a persons personal choice . However, allergies and other immune issues may clear up with treatment but they are always underling thus those are dogs that should not be bred because they most likely will pass on the issues or but through unnecessary surgery because it puts the dog at higher risk of complications when under anesthesia.

Hope that explains better.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Nester6662 said:


> NesOne, Homie were did you get that collar at?


I'm thinking that you're referring to the harnesses. I got them at a local pet store in Canyon Country, CA called Pet Adventure. They just had them hanging there, and I think I paid $65 for the brown one, and $75 for the black one (it's larger), can't remember it was about 3 years ago. Here's the link to their website, in case you wanted to call them up: http://www.petadventure.com


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

i hope you dont take your dogs out in public like that.unlike some, i dont have beef w/the battle crop, but the whole "spikes and chains" thing just screams out "LOOK AT HOW TOUGH MY DOGS ARE!". its one of my pet peaves, serves no purpose whatsoever, and we dont need to be scaring folks w/our dogs. we are fighting a losing battle folks, lets do everything we can to improve the publics perception of these dogs. big spikes dont say "sweet and friendly, come pet me" just my $.02, and a little food for thought


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

*NesOne*

Only when I had my rollerblades on. For walks, all I needed was that flimsy petsmart collar that they have on, lol.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ok so obviously this post is person preference, not right or wrong. That being said, I hate the fight/battle crop! I think its not as attractive and it sends the wrong message to people. Also I dont like the tall show cut. When I had ours done I told them to go between the fight and the show cut.
> Now that we have so much BSL going on I will no longer be cropping ears on any of my dogs, UNLESS they naturally stand straight up. Cropping wheather you like it or not makes the dogs look more aggressive to outisders. To those of us that know and trust the breed it makes them look impressive and even regal! I like dogs with natural ears and its funny but when you walk one in public the majority of people dont know what it is!!


You don't like them to stand up?










Come on they are so cute.


----------



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nes, can you check if there's a name on those harness? My Bad. But, either way thanks for the link I'll try giving them a call to see if they have any left. 

woody d, I understand were your coming from. I think it BS that people think that, but your right they do. If you were to take out a German Shepard with that harness. I'm willing to do the public's thought's were to be different But, no I don't even walk my dog's, they have a good size yard to run in free, plus I live in a coda sack. My neighbor's are all cool as hell, so I should be alright.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I checked them out, and it says "TOP DOG", with the face of and English Bulldog in between the words. It also says "made in mexico", hahahaha.


----------



## pitbulllover22 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Cheap ear crop*

Hi my name is Vernon, and I have an 11 week old female pit bull and I live in Myrtle Beach, SC and I was wondering if anyone knew a cheap place where I could get my puppies ears clipped vet or not just cheap, and safe


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

Really prefer the cropped I don't like them standing up at all :S but that's just me


----------

